# Question on the History of Kenpo



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been studying the history pages on Tracy's Kenpo site. The Yoshida clan in Japan made contact with Chinese martial artists and that was a major developmental influence on Kenpo. This goes way back in history of course. They say some 400 techniques were practiced by the Rinzai sect of warrior priests. 


Was this the system carried to Hawaii by James Mitose?


----------



## Blindside (Jun 8, 2014)

Lets just say that ANY of the history past Professor Chow is decidedly murky.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 8, 2014)

TaiChiTJ said:


> I've been studying the history pages on Tracy's Kenpo site. The Yoshida clan in Japan made contact with Chinese martial artists and that was a major developmental influence on Kenpo. This goes way back in history of course. They say some 400 techniques were practiced by the Rinzai sect of warrior priests.



Yep, I'm with Blindside&#8230; knowing Japanese martial arts, knowing Japanese martial history, knowing the basic development of martial systems, I'd feel pretty safe saying that that particular story isn't exactly brimming with historical accuracy, or plausibility, honestly. Kempo (Tracy, Parker, Mitose etc) is very much a modern system, looking for it in a history which would not have created such a system is never going to give answers.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mitose was a known conman, and several people who studied with him never heard of him being the inheritor of "Kosho Ryu" until much later in his life.  What is kind of known, was that Mitose had been exposed to some okinawan karate.  In fact, in his first book he uses Motobu's coat of arms.  This created the rumor that Mitose was a relative of Motobu.

In all honesty, no one knows for sure where/when Mitose recieved his training.  But, the Japanese inheritor stuff seems to be mostly debunked except for people who REALLY want to invest in it.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! I had a friend years ago, history major, who use to say "...History is an agreed upon lie...". I'll keep that in mind in any further research into Kempo/Kenpo.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 12, 2014)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I had a friend years ago, history major, who use to say "...History is an agreed upon lie...". I'll keep that in mind in any further research into Kempo/Kenpo.


Sounds like and excellent idea.


----------

